# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  OM in beroep tegen wiettelende MS-patiënt - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*OM in beroep tegen wiettelende MS-patiënt*
*Trouw -** 46 minuten geleden*
(Novum) - Het Openbaar Ministerie (OM) gaat in cassatie tegen een wiettelende MS-patiënt en zijn echtgenote. Dat heeft het OM in Leeuwarden woensdag bekendgemaakt. Het echtpaar uit Vledderveen in Drenthe *...* 
Geen boete voor MS-patiënt wegens wietteelt Elsevier
*alle 6 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

